# The Life and Times of an Anson I



## nuuumannn (Jan 23, 2017)

Hi Guys,

Here are a few images of Bill and Robyn Reid's fabulous Avro Anson I taken at different venues in New Zealand that I have recently added to my walkaround site.
































For more images and a detailed walkaround of the aeroplane, take a look here: warbirds

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 23, 2017)

Nice shots Grant, love the site


----------



## Airframes (Jan 23, 2017)

Great set of pics Grant.


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 23, 2017)

Such a beautiful machine!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 23, 2017)

I agree, thanks!


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Jan 23, 2017)

Love it, the engine cowlings are some of the nicest around with all their bulges. Makes it look like they are hiding tons of power.

Jeff


----------



## buffnut453 (Jan 23, 2017)

Jeff Hunt said:


> Love it, the engine cowlings are some of the nicest around with all there bulges. Makes it look like they are hiding tons of power.
> 
> Jeff



Yeah...kindda like "go faster" stripes on a teenager's Pinto!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 23, 2017)

Great pics. Those and your site will come in useful when I build my Anson model.


----------



## Old Wizard (Jan 23, 2017)

Lovely pics.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 23, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 23, 2017)

Lovely shots!


----------



## gumbyk (Apr 25, 2018)

I had the opportunity to go for another ride in this on ANZAC day this year, this time sitting in the back so I had time to appreciate the aircraft, rather than trying to navigate. Just in case you thought the exterior was the most detailed part of the restoration of this aircraft...

Inside the radio operator's workstation:





Radio Operator's View:





The view looking forward as we're on approach to Woodbourne airfield on the way to Blenheim. What you can't see in this photo is the DHC-8 that has just landed, after being given the hurry-up by a controller on approach so that we could make our 11 a.m. appointment over the cenotaph. He was landing in the opposite direction to the direction we were going and his TCAS must have been going crazy!





The obligatory selfie:


----------



## Graeme (Apr 25, 2018)

_*it was at Air World, Wangaratta, Victoria, Australia,*_

It was originally VH-BAF?


----------



## Wurger (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## nuuumannn (May 3, 2018)

Yes, Graeme, it was.

Nice pics Aaron; Bill owes me a flight. He said he'd take me up after I gave him an engine mount for a Cheetah, although it was from an Oxford.


----------



## gumbyk (May 3, 2018)

nuuumannn said:


> Yes, Graeme, it was.
> 
> Nice pics Aaron; Bill owes me a flight. He said he'd take me up after I gave him an engine mount for a Cheetah, although it was from an Oxford.


He's pretty good like that, bloody great guy!

You got any Hudson parts?


----------



## nuuumannn (May 5, 2018)

> You got any Hudson parts?



Not to hand, but I know someone who does!

More of Bill's Anson:




DSC_0197




DSC_0193




DSC_0213




DSC_1116




DSC_1112




DSC_1113




DSC_1070


----------



## Micdrow (May 6, 2018)

Awesome shots


----------



## Wurger (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Airframes (May 6, 2018)

Beaut shots Grant.


----------

